# Convertire ricorsivamente mp3 in ogg

## Cazzantonio

Ho fatto uno script assolutamente ridicolo per convertire ricorsivamente tutti gli mp3 contenuti in una directory (comprese le sottodirectory) in formato ogg.

Di suo il programma dir2ogg dovrebbe fare questo lavoro, tuttavia la pagina man recita:

 *mar dir2ogg wrote:*   

>        Due to unexpected strangeness when resolving relative pathnames,  it  is
> 
>        recommended  to  cd to the directory you wish to act upon and use '.' to
> 
>        denote the current directory.
> ...

 

Ovvero in pratica dovere andare in ogni directory e digitare il comando 

```
dir2ogg -d[altre opzioni] . 
```

Questo può essere faticoso se come me avete i vostri mp3 (legalmente posseduti   :Smile:   :Wink:  ) organizzati in varie directory e sottodirectory (io li organizzo in una dir per autore e poi una sottodir per ogni album)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Questo scriptino supera il problema convertendo tutti gli mp3 trovati nel path specificato uno per uno   :Wink: 

Questo è lo scriptino:

```
#!/bin/bash

#Questo script serve a convertire ricorsivamente gli mp3 in una directory in ogg

#Passare il path completo della directory da convertire (verranno ricorsivamente      

#cercati e convertiti anche gli mp3 contenuti nelle sottodirectory)

find $1 -iname *.mp3 > /tmp/mp3_files_to_convert

LINEE=$(cat /tmp/mp3_files_to_convert |wc -l)

while [ `echo $LINEE` -gt 0 ]

do

  FILE=$(cat -v /tmp/mp3_files_to_convert |tail -n $LINEE |head -n 1)

  /usr/bin/dir2ogg -x "$FILE"

  LINEE=$(echo "$LINEE -1" |bc)

done

rm /tmp/mp3_files_to_convert -rf

```

Come vedete è veramente idiota   :Smile: 

UTILIZZO:

Dovete avere installati sys-apps/findutils (la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti lo avrà di default) e media-sound/dir2ogg (emergetelo)

da riga di comando date

```
./oggconverter <path completo della directory da convertre>
```

 e il gioco è fatto   :Wink: 

ATTENZIONE!

Questo script usa dir2ogg per eliminare la vecchia copia mp3 del file una volta effettuata la conversione in ogg!

Se volete mantenere la vecchia copia del file nella riga 12 (dove c'è "/usr/bin/dir2ogg -x "$FILE"") togliete l'opzione -x passata a dir2ogg!

Eventualmente potete usare tutte le opzioni che volete di dir2ogg aggiungendole a quella riga (il man di dir2ogg vi consiglio di leggerlo prima di usare questo script)

NON SONO RESPONSABILE DI QUELLO CHE VI SUCCEDE USANDO QUESTO SCRIPT (compreso perdita di dati, conseguenze legali etc... etc...)

EDIT:

Ok questo script non funziona... o meglio... lo script funziona solo che dir2ogg ha dei problemi ad accettare il path completo di alcuni file... a me ne ha accettati circa il 50% e gli altri mi toccherà convertirli a mano con calma.

Se ne avete voglia potete comunque facilmente modificarlo per utilizzare un qualsiasi altro programma diverso da dir2ogg

----------

## Onip

[OT]

com'è la qualità di un mp3 "convertito" ?

[\OT]

Byez

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> com'è la qualità di un mp3 "convertito" ?

 

Abbastanza uguale... nel senso che ad orecchio non riesco a sentire alcuna differenza...

In ogni caso i files occupano un po' meno spazio (il man di dir2ogg dice che dovrebbero occupare dal 15% al 20% in meno di spazio...) e poi ogg è un formato free   :Very Happy:  .

Appena finisco la conversione di massa (20 giga di mp3   :Smile:  ) ti faccio sapere   :Wink: 

EDIT:

wow ne ha fatti grosso modo un centinaio (su 4000) e si è bloccato... non capisco perché (forse un errore di sintassi o di formattazione del path dei file)

Faccio ancora prove e vi faccio sapere

EDIT2:

Booh...

ora (ma prima no infatti i primi cento files li ha processati senza problemi) se do

ls "$FILE"

me lo vede senza problemi, mentre

/usr/bin/dir2ogg -sx "$FILE

no... dir2ogg non me lo vede più nemmeno se da terminale gli do io a mano il path completo... (errore da file non trovato)

non capisco che sta succedendo....

EDIT3:

ok alcuni li prende e alcuni no... appena finisce la lista di quelli che non prende vedo cosa hanno in comune e cerco di capire quale problema abbia a prendere la sintassi di un path completo ad un file.... (anche perché se vado nella dir e gli passo il nome del file senza il path lo piglia... boh...)

----------

## codadilupo

Io uso mp32ogg.

Anche io avevo un sacco di vecchi mp3 rippati da miei CD all'epoca di Win  :Wink:  e anche io li ho organizzati in Mp3/$ARTISTA/$ALBUM.

Il comando 

```
mp32ogg -delete /Mp3/
```

 converte ricorsivamente tutti gl'mp3 rispettando il bitrate e cancellando l'originale al termine della conversione.

Ora sto cercando un wma2ogg...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io non conoscevo mp32ogg... peccato... avrei risparmiato un po' di tempo   :Smile: 

----------

## fctk

per quanto ne sappia, convertire un brano da un formato lossy quale l'mp3 ad un altro formato lossy quale l'ogg causa perdita di qualità e nessun sostanziale vantaggio.

----------

## earcar

 *fctk wrote:*   

> per quanto ne sappia, convertire un brano da un formato lossy quale l'mp3 ad un altro formato lossy quale l'ogg causa perdita di qualità e nessun sostanziale vantaggio.

 

Quoto, anche se con questa frase scateneremo una guerra di religione!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Non penso che ci sia molto da dire a riguardo, è lapalissiano che una conversione simile generi nella totalità dei casi una perdita di informazione anche se può essere minima (non conosco i dettagli degli algoritmi).

I vantaggi invece sono presenti dal punto di vista dello spazio occupato visto che un ogg a parita di bitrate in media occupa meno delle stesse informazioni in formato mp3 e si ottiene anche un vantaggio morale (per quelli interessati) visto che ogg, contrariamente a mp3, è un formato libero.

Questo è quello che a mio parere deve essere messo sul piatto della bilancia (potrei aver dimenticato qualche fattore) e ognuno valuti cosa preferisce  :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

non metto in dubbio il fatto che il formato ogg sia migliore del formato mp3.

il problema, secondo me, sta tutto nella "risorsa" dalla quale si "ottengono" i brani musicali. se questa "risorsa" "fornisce" soltanto mp3, beh, c'è poco da fare, mi tengo gli mp3. se questa "risorsa" "fornisce" ogg, mi tengo gli ogg. se questa "risorsa" "fornisce" wav/flac/ape/... allora eventualmente posso effettuare la conversione ad ogg e tenermi gli ogg. tutto questo IMHO.

----------

## codadilupo

io resto dell'avviso che preferisco leggere ogg piu' tosto che mp3, anche considerando il fatto che questa scelta crea un circolo virtuoso, visto che chi prende gl'ogg da me, poi deve ascoltarsi quelli  :Wink: 

P.S.: è cosi' che sono aumentati gl'XviD a discapito dei DivX  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> *

 

Non posso che dirmi d'accordo  :Wink: 

/EDIT: ovviamente da me, come presumo da chiunque di noi, sarà possibile prendere solo materiale liberamente distribuibile  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fctk wrote:*   

> per quanto ne sappia, convertire un brano da un formato lossy quale l'mp3 ad un altro formato lossy quale l'ogg causa perdita di qualità e nessun sostanziale vantaggio.

 

Non mi interessa... L'ogg è un formato libero mentre l'mp3 no. Io preferisco usare formati liberi se posso scegliere   :Smile: 

Comunque lo script è inutile a causa del fatto che dir2ogg è buggato (non accetta alcuni path e non ho capito ancora perché.... inoltre alcuni caratteri speciali lo mandano in segmentation fault)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Peccato perché convertiva automaticamente gli spazi nei nomi di files in underscore... vabbé ho fatto uno script separatp che me li converte in underscore e sto usando mp32ogg per fare la conversione ricorsiva....   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io resto dell'avviso che preferisco leggere ogg piu' tosto che mp3, anche considerando il fatto che questa scelta crea un circolo virtuoso, visto che chi prende gl'ogg da me, poi deve ascoltarsi quelli 
> 
> P.S.: è cosi' che sono aumentati gl'XviD a discapito dei DivX 
> 
> Coda

 

Anch'io  :Wink: 

Però se li trovo in un formato lossy non li riconverto  :Smile: 

EDIT: Anche perché (come nick_spacca) ho un player portatile che non legge gli ogg e avere tutti e due i formati per me significherebbe occupare 50gb solo per la musica  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *fctk wrote:*   per quanto ne sappia, convertire un brano da un formato lossy quale l'mp3 ad un altro formato lossy quale l'ogg causa perdita di qualità e nessun sostanziale vantaggio. 
> 
> Non mi interessa... L'ogg è un formato libero mentre l'mp3 no. Io preferisco usare formati liberi se posso scegliere  
> 
> Comunque lo script è inutile a causa del fatto che dir2ogg è buggato (non accetta alcuni path e non ho capito ancora perché.... inoltre alcuni caratteri speciali lo mandano in segmentation fault)  
> ...

 

Si è bello utilizzare un formato FREE invece che l'mp3, ma per chi -come me- utilizza anche e soprattutto la musica su un player portatile, questo significa avere il DOPPIO dei file, in quanto non esistono molti lettori che utilizzano ogg come formato per i files...

----------

## Kernel78

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Si è bello utilizzare un formato FREE invece che l'mp3, ma per chi -come me- utilizza anche e soprattutto la musica su un player portatile, questo significa avere il DOPPIO dei file, in quanto non esistono molti lettori che utilizzano ogg come formato per i files...

 

Dipende tutto da quanto uno tenga ad usare un formato libero rispetto ad uno proprietario.

Se uno è sufficientemente motivato può acquistare un lettore che supporti ogg invece di uno che non li supporti e risolve il problema, in fondo nessuno è mai stato obbligato ad acquistare un lettore di mp3 incompatibile con gli ogg  :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

boh... rimango della mia idea.

ad ogni modo per me, chi converte da ogg ad mp3, è un po' come chi aumenta il bitrate di un mp3, ad esempio, da 128kbit/s a 192kbit/s, pensando di:

a) aumentare effettivamente la qualità del brano (ingenui)

b) ingannare coloro (terzi) a cui è destinato il brano (st**zi)

per fare un ulteriore esempio, si può paragonara la conversione lossy-->lossy ad una variabile float/double in C sulla quale vengono effettuate tanti calcoli: più ne fai, più il risultato di "degrada" ed è meno affidabile.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ad ogni modo per me, chi converte da ogg ad mp3, è un po' come chi aumenta il bitrate di un mp3, ad esempio, da 128kbit/s a 192kbit/s, pensando di:
> 
> a) aumentare effettivamente la qualità del brano (ingenui)
> ...

 

tieni conto che qui tutti concordiamo sul fatto che tale conversione non apporta benefici in termini di qualità e quindi nessuno di noi ricade nel tuo punto "a" e per quanto riguarda il punto "b" o il brano è liberamente scaricabile o più che st***zi si tratta di criminali, sia chi condivide che chi scarica (almeno finchè la legge non cambia) e mi auguro che tra noi non ci siano nemmeno criminali.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> più che st***zi si tratta di criminali, sia chi condivide che chi scarica (almeno finchè la legge non cambia) e mi auguro che tra noi non ci siano nemmeno criminali.

 

1) occhio alle parole

2) stiamo sforando

3) il fatto cmq non sussiste, almeno finchè la legge non cambia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Si è bello utilizzare un formato FREE invece che l'mp3, ma per chi -come me- utilizza anche e soprattutto la musica su un player portatile, questo significa avere il DOPPIO dei file, in quanto non esistono molti lettori che utilizzano ogg come formato per i files...

 

Non ho un lettore mp3 portatile (neache te che io mi ricordi... hai fatto nuovi acquisti? o sei riuscito a far funzionare quella ciofeca che ti ritrovi?   :Laughing:  ) e sinceramente prima che lo compri sarà passato talmente tanto tempo che il supporto ogg sarà diventato popolare   :Smile: 

@fctk

Non capisco con chi ce l'hai ma per favore piano con le offese... e niente flame grazie   :Wink: 

P.S. ovviamente stiamo tutti parlando di brani mp3 legalmente aquistati o autoprodotti. In ogni caso di roba legale   :Wink: 

Infatti come sempre invito tutti a non postare i nomi dei file di cui si sta parlando per evitare spiacevoli frainendimenti (nessuno mi impedisce di chiamare la registrazione dei miei peti con un nome di una canzone conosciuta... solo che si potrebbe pensare che uno abbia tale canzone copyrightata piuttosto che un file prodotto autonomamente e privo di copyright   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  )

P.P.S.

Visto che il tool in pratica non funziona e che la cosa si sta trasformando in una discussione mi autocazzio (non mi potete vedere ma mi sto facendo la ramanzina da solo   :Laughing:  ) e sposto il thread nel forum di discussione   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho un lettore mp3 portatile (neache te che io mi ricordi... hai fatto nuovi acquisti? o sei riuscito a far funzionare quella ciofeca che ti ritrovi?  ) e sinceramente prima che lo compri sarà passato talmente tanto tempo che il supporto ogg sarà diventato popolare 
> 
> 

 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dipende tutto da quanto uno tenga ad usare un formato libero rispetto ad uno proprietario.
> 
> Se uno è sufficientemente motivato può acquistare un lettore che supporti ogg invece di uno che non li supporti e risolve il problema, in fondo nessuno è mai stato obbligato ad acquistare un lettore di mp3 incompatibile con gli ogg 

 

Beh, questo è vero, ma se uno si ritrova uno di questi oggetti perché regalato o acquistato diverso tempo fa cosa deve fare???Lo butta???Lo cambia???

Inoltre, come gia detto, non sono molti i lettori che supportano ogg (in particolare IO non ne conosco NEANCHE UNO...) a meno che non si ricerchi un dispositivo che è un player audio/VIDEO, cosa che al momento non mi interessa (anche per il costo...)...Stesso discorso vale PER ALTRO con i lettori DVD/DivX da tavolo...io ne ho 2 ed ENTRAMBI non supportano gli ogg...che faccio li cambio??? E chi sono io Babbo Natale   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh mica nessuno ti obbliga a convertire i tuoi file... certo che se tutti li convertissero a questo punto sarebbero gli mp3 a non essere supportati piuttosto che gli ogg   :Wink: 

P.S. Colorati la barba di bianco e ci sei molto vicino a babbo natale...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh, questo è vero, ma se uno si ritrova uno di questi oggetti perché regalato o acquistato diverso tempo fa cosa deve fare???Lo butta???Lo cambia???
> 
> 

 

Questo non c'entra molto, sarebbe come dire:se uno ha già una copia di windows o gliene regalano una o se la ritrova affibbiata insieme al pc cosa dovrebbe fare continuare a usare quella e non linux ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Beh, questo è vero, ma se uno si ritrova uno di questi oggetti perché regalato o acquistato diverso tempo fa cosa deve fare???Lo butta???Lo cambia???
> 
>  
> 
> Questo non c'entra molto, sarebbe come dire:se uno ha già una copia di windows o gliene regalano una o se la ritrova affibbiata insieme al pc cosa dovrebbe fare continuare a usare quella e non linux ???  

 

E no, questo paragone non tiene per nulla...è semmai come a dire: "mi hanno regalato un bel sony vaio MA questo monta una scheda video ATI che non ha i rispettivi driver free...che faccio non la uso per nulla???? O metto i driver proprietari e comunque posso utilizzare il mio fantastico sistema operativo???"   :Wink: 

Beh, non so per te ma la mia risposta è OVVIA   :Twisted Evil:  ...e quindi per il momento mi tengo il mio lettore (finché non avrò soldi per cambiarlo..) ed il mio sistema con mp3, la scheda video Ati (idem..) ed i driver proprietari...

comunque stiamo andando parecchio "fuori traccia", meglio smetterla qui   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

In ogni caso esiste anche ogg2mp3 per riconvertire indietro i files   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In ogni caso esiste anche ogg2mp3 per riconvertire indietro i files  

 

Conversione dopo conversione del segnale originale non rimarra' nulla   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

dici che si degrada così tanto con la conversione?    :Confused: 

Si ok si degraderà un po' ma spero niente di significativo...

----------

## fctk

basta prendere un mp3 e fare uno script con la seguente linea dentro un ciclo di una cinquantina di iterazioni:

```
mp32ogg test.mp3 && rm -f test.mp3 && ogg2mp3 test.ogg && rm -rf test.ogg
```

provatelo, ci mette una ventina di minuti, e poi capirete... 

ad ogni modo, per chi ha ancora qualche perplessità, basta chiedere su forum specializzati come http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/... se sono seri come l'ultima volta che l'ho consultato, non ho dubbi: stigmatizzerano ogni tentativo di conversione lossy-->lossy effettuato senza giusta causa.

un esempio di giusta causa può essere: possiedo degli ogg e un lettore che legge solo mp3; non certo: possiedo degli mp3 ma, non essendo essi particolarmente simpatici, voglio degli ogg.

comunque non voglio scatenare alcun flame... non ne ho mai fatto scatenare uno in vita mia e non voglio certo iniziare adesso... questa è la mia opinione (e a quanto pare è pure condivisa da altri...). ad ogni modo se non volete più mie opinioni ditelo pure, e mi asterrò dal scriverne in futuro.

----------

## Kernel78

Per quanto mi riguarda non è assolutamente in discussione il fatto che qualsiasi codifica lossy degradi la qualità (e vorrei ben vedere).

Anche da cd a mp3 o da cd a ogg c'è una perdita di qualità che ognuno di noi può valutare come accettabile o meno (ho conosciuto un musicista che con il suo impianto audio riusciva a riconoscere un mp3 anche alla massima qualità e lo riteneva decisamente inferiore ad un cd) con l'impianto audio che uso io è già buono se distinguo un rombo di motore da un assolo di pavarotti  :Laughing:  e quindi per me non ci sono grossi problemi di qualità ma principalmente etici, piuttosto che avere un mp3 preferisco rinunciare al brano in questione a meno che possa averlo in un formato libero.

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> dici che si degrada così tanto con la conversione?   
> 
> Si ok si degraderà un po' ma spero niente di significativo...

 

Guarda, il quanto e' significativo dipende anche dallo strumento di riproduzione secondo me. Intendo dire che se tu hai una codifica nella quale hai perso parte del segnale audio ma la tua catena di riproduzione audio e' quello che e', allora magari non ti accorgi di nulla (intendo cuffie, varii kit 5+1 e cose del genere, le differenze udibili sono poche, minime o inesistenti).

Se invece ci metti in mezzo una strumentazione piu' evoluta le differenze vengono a galla, ragione per cui io penso che queste sono scelte che vanno fatte anche in relazione a quale sara' il sistema di riproduzione (e anche in base a ragioni pratiche tante volte, quando uno ha necessita')

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fctk wrote:*   

> un esempio di giusta causa può essere: possiedo degli ogg e un lettore che legge solo mp3; non certo: possiedo degli mp3 ma, non essendo essi particolarmente simpatici, voglio degli ogg.

 

Scusa ma visto che non faccio del male a nessuno posso avere la libertà di scegliere autonomamente se una causa è giusta o meno?   :Smile: 

Ti ho già detto che non mi interessa la qualità relativa dell'audio (anche perché ho già testato e ho visto che con le mie scarse capacità uditive e con i miei scarsi mezzi non riesco a percepire alcuna differenza) ma piuttosto il fatto che l'mp3 sia coperto da patenti mentre l'ogg no.   :Smile: 

E' proprio come dici te... possiedo degli mp3 e voglio degli ogg.  :Smile:  Non vedo perché tu debba giudicare le mie scelte... io non giudico le tue. Accetto ogni consiglio ma non che tu venga a spiegarmi cosa è giusto e cosa no.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista e fai benissimo a ricordare che sicuramente perdo in qualità convertendo da mp3 ad ogg... semplicemente non sono così interessato alla qualità   :Wink: 

 *fctk wrote:*   

> ad ogni modo se non volete più mie opinioni ditelo pure, e mi asterrò dal scriverne in futuro.

 

Figurati... mi interessano molto le tue opinioni. Basta che siano espresse in una forma un tantino meno acida   :Rolling Eyes:  (e te lo dico da utente piuttosto che da moderatore... in quanto partecipo attivamente al dialogo non me la sento di riprenderti in veste ufficiale... sarebbe scorretto)

 *federico wrote:*   

> (intendo cuffie, varii kit 5+1 e cose del genere, le differenze udibili sono poche, minime o inesistenti).

 

Ah perché esistono anche strumenti più sofisticati?   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Temo che almeno che una ricca ereditiera non si innamori di me e mi regali un tale strumento io non possederò mai niente di più sofisticato di un paio di casse   :Wink:   (col subwoofer però che già mi pareva un'esagerazione   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## federico

Scusate gia' che ci sono magari faccio un paragone uditivo tra mp3 e ogg a parita' di bitrate e opzioni varie (sperando siano un poco comparabili), quali sono i tool per encodare se possiedo un cd?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Konqueror  :Very Happy:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-404877-highlight-konqueror.html  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Konqueror  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-404877-highlight-konqueror.html 

 

Fossi anti kde e installare konqueror mi richiedesse troooooppa roba?  :Smile: 

```

blackman@altair ~ $ emerge konqueror -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,547 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 22,688 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="samba -arts -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 23,037 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 23,034 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 4 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2  USE="opengl ssl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.2  USE="-arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 70,313 kB

blackman@altair ~ $

```

70 mega di roba lo vedo un po' oneroso come encoder...

----------

## Cazzantonio

prova con grip   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Oppure, più semplicemente ti converti a KDE, in questo modo l'encoder sarebbe incluso e integrato come solo KDe riesce a fare  :Wink: 

/EDIT: o magari la vedo facile perchè sono anti-gnome  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Oppure, più semplicemente ti converti a KDE, in questo modo l'encoder sarebbe incluso e integrato come solo KDe riesce a fare 

 

A certo, comodo  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> prova con grip  

 

Confermo, grip è ottimo per me, sia per estrarre semplicemente l'audio, sia per comprimerlo...Altrimenti per gli ogg e/o wav c'è di integrato in gnome "Sound Juicer", in alternativa puoi utilizzare anche K3B , visto che anche se sono un gtkpparo tgaconvinto  ( :Twisted Evil: ) K3B lo considero uno di questi (pochi) programmi fondamentali....

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   prova con grip   
> 
> Convermo, grip è ottimo per me, sia per estrarre semplicemente l'audio, sia per comprimerlo...Altrimenti per gli ogg e/o wav c'è di integrato in gnome "Sound Juicer", in alternativa puoi utilizzare anche K3B , visto che anche se sono un gtkpparo tgaconvinto  () K3B lo considero uno di questi (pochi) programmi fondamentali....

 

Provero' grip allora, ho guardato k3b perche' lo possiedo anche io per la stessa ragione ma mi pareva poco preciso nella scelta elle opzioni di rip. Fede

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho finito la conversione dei 20 giga di mp3 e quanto promesso dal man di dir2ogg non si è verificato... 

Invece di occupare dal 15% al 20% meno di spazio ne occupano quasi il 10% in più   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vabbé tanto l'hd è grosso...   :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ho finito la conversione dei 20 giga di mp3 e quanto promesso dal man di dir2ogg non si è verificato... 
> 
> Invece di occupare dal 15% al 20% meno di spazio ne occupano quasi il 10% in più  
> 
> Vabbé tanto l'hd è grosso...  

 

Immagino che il risparmio fosse a parita di qualita, sei sicuro di aver scelto i settaggi giusti?

----------

## codadilupo

Confermo: quando ho convertito i miei mp32ogg mi ha fatto risparmiare qualche decina di mega.

Coda

----------

## lucapost

senza dover smaronarmi a far lo script da solo....

c'è qualche software che nella conversione mp3-->ogg mi mantiene inalterate le tag?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> senza dover smaronarmi a far lo script da solo....
> 
> c'è qualche software che nella conversione mp3-->ogg mi mantiene inalterate le tag?

 

dir2ogg converte anche i tag ma non garantisco, io una passata di musicbrainz la faccio sempre  :Wink: 

----------

